# I thinkI know what to do but God Im not sure I can



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lucky is our 13 year old rescue. He has ben with us for 12 years. He has major hip issues and arthritis . He's on Gabopentin,Previcox and Tramadol. He's getting two half tabs a day. He cant do steps anymore and has a hard time on leash as it seems to bother his neck.He isnt able to walk for and he often refuses his meds and b/c of his neck issues I just and hold his muscxle. He is whining and crying more. Still very happy to see me when I get home and has some good days where he gallops about , He often seems a liitle disoriented.This weekend a neighbot boy about 13 who has been around Lucky for a long time. He came over for the past two summers and played ball with him. Anyways Lucky bite him has he leaned over him to pet him. Lucky brokethe skin butit wasnt enough to draw blood thank god but its obvious were getting to the end. Im writing this sitting att my desk waiting to talk to our vet, I thought making the decision w/ Daisty and Chevy was tough but this is harder. I would welcome feedback from anyone right now. 
1. Do I have any other optionsthen letting him go?
2. My biggst issue is he's truly mine and he gets so happy when I come home he head butts me and does a slower but same dance he's always done. No irrtitaion w/ me but doesnt tolereate children anymore. 
Sorry this is so disjointed but Im really upset and scared and sad.

Maggi


----------



## LaRen616

I am so very sorry you are going through this. I don't know what to tell you except that it has to be your decision and you will make the right one.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Lauren. Im relly trying to do the right thing. 
I just read my post sorry about the spelling and how disjointed it is.


----------



## LaRen616

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Thanks Lauren. Im relly trying to do the right thing.
> I just read my post sorry about the spelling and how disjointed it is.


It is completely understandable, do not worry about the spelling.

You will do the right thing. 

:hugs:


----------



## Nikitta

Look into his eyes. He will tell you.


----------



## Debanneball

Maggi, I am sorry you are going through this. Whatever your decision is, I know it will be the right one, and we will all be here to support you. Don't fret the spelling. Deb


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Deb and Nikkita


----------



## gsdsar

I am so sorry for you and having to make this decision. 

I can only recommend that you think very hard about whether you are holding on for him or for you? If you saw your best friend struggling through this, what would your advice be to her? 

It's never easy. And no one can tell you the right decision. It has to be yours. 

God bless.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

So sorry to hear! Sending you virtual hugs

I think sometimes with letting a pet go, you both have to be ready for it (if there truly is such a thing). It's hard because they fight to stay sometimes much longer than they may have normally because of us. We are here for you regardless of which way you go. Give Lucky a hug from me and the pack!


----------



## Sunflowers

If you are having doubts, it is not the time yet.

He bit the kid because he is a grumpy old senior, and the petting would probably have hurt.

I would just watch him, and give him lots of love, for now.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I can't be of any help but I want you to know how bad I hurt for you and this painful decision.

I think gsdsar summed it up best. Most of us have had to make this decision at some point in our lives. We can only do the best we can for all of our family members regardless if they are 2 footed or 4.

I wish I could stop your hurt.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

gsdsar- Im relly thinking about if its me or him whose not ready ,not sure yet.
Sunflower- Thanks Again trying to fin ways to help him but maintain eve5yone's safety. Not sure about whether its time as he still loves his food ,ice cream and is tolerating Thunder better.
GLH -Thank you .on memorail day we had a get together all adults and Lucky was in love with a friend girl friend walked up the steps of the pavillion to be next to her. He is still his old self at times.


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry, I truly feel your pain as I'm struggling with my 15 year old palliative foster right now who is in end stage kidney failure. I'll tell you what I'm telling myself, when there is no joy left in them - it's time. But as long as there's something that sparks that happiness whether it be your presence, food, a special place outside, then it's not time yet. You will know looking into their eyes when it’s time

:hugs: to you


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Traveler's Mom said:


> I can't be of any help but I want you to know how bad I hurt for you and this painful decision.
> 
> I think gsdsar summed it up best. Most of us have had to make this decision at some point in our lives. We can only do the best we can for all of our family members regardless if they are 2 footed or 4.
> 
> I wish I could stop your hurt.
> 
> Lynn & Traveler


Thanks Lynn


----------



## wolfy dog

At times like this I ask myself what another few days or weeks will add to his life. I have done this with all my pets whether they are dogs or pet mice.
I know the pain and I wish you all the strength the world. You and him will grow to the right moment.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Shanna Thank you i know most folks here go through this and its why this is such a great place. He does still have some joy.
Wolfy Dog Im not sure if giving him more time is the right thing to do but I still see him enjoying his day.he problem is continuing to calcualate whether there is more pain then happiness.


----------



## Mister C

This part of having a dog companion is so very difficult. I feel for you.

IMHO the bite, by itself, is not the reason. It's the sum total of their daily/weekly life that matters more. I took the quality of life test more times than I could count when I last faced this issue. It helped me decide when was the right time. 

Whenever you do decide the time has come take comfort from the long years of happiness that you shared together. 

Warm regards,

Michael


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

This is very hard for me to write, I have been in your place so many times. I asked a vet many, many years ago whether I was hanging on too long to my 14 yr. old wolf/gsd female. He was a very kind vet, Indian descent, and he looked long at her, looked at me, and said,"She have such big heart. Let's just see..." Two nights later she went to sleep right at my feet, on a comforter I had put down for her, and quietly passed away. It was so much easier than having to make that decision...

With your girl, it sounds like she still has some very good moments. I guess I would have to weigh the good against the bad--the times during the day when she is obviously in pain and not enjoying her life. When the bad times far outweigh the good, then it's time. 

Another one of my dogs had cancer return after what we thought was successful surgery for hermangiosarcoma. When my vet (a close friend) determined that the cancer was there and inoperable, I asked him what he would do. He told me to take him home and make him as comfortable as possible, and when it was time, we would pts. I promised my boy that I wouldn't make him suffer... And yet in hindsight, I knew I waited 3-4 days too long for him, and it has haunted me ever since.

So this is a decision you have to make, the hardest decision for anyone whose pet is part of the family... And it is easy for us to tell you that you will know when it is time, but sometimes your judgement gets fuzzy. In the case of my boy, I let him suffer too long, I just couldn't stand the thought of him gone. 

Again, weigh the good times against her painful times, that will help you.

Susan


----------



## katieliz

Hi Maggie, I do believe you have options...and I do believe if he is "dancing" in any way for any reason, that he is not ready to go. I am in the very same situation with my sera-girl, she has DM, does not see, is on Tramadol and Meloxicam to control her pain, and has been in hospice care for over a year now. However, she is eating and drinking (actually loves her food to the point of obsession), can still assume the position to do both businesses, lives for "ball time" in the evening with her dad. I don't actually know if, for her, the good times outweigh the bad, but as long as there are any good times, and there is life in her eyes (which is different from sight and easy to see once you've seen one with the life gone from the eyes), I will manage her environment when she's cranky and take it one day at a time. Every day's a new day, and as long as she's tellin' me "not today mom, not today" with her behavior and the life in her eyes, I will continue to lift her butt and sling her in and out to potty...with my bad back and all. You know your dog, if you are having doubts about whether it's time, it's likely not. Just sharing my experience and criteria with this situation and jmho. Take care, sending love and strength to a fellow traveller down this very hard road. Many blessings to you and Lucky.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I'm so sorry you are going thru this  hugs to you,


----------



## wyoung2153

This hurt my heart to read. I am so so sorry you are going through this. I know everyone has sad it, and hate to be repetitive.. You have given him such a wonderful life and you both are blessed for having found eachother. It's so hard not being able to just ask them. 

This isn't much help, but I know whatever decision you make will be the right one, as hard as it is. Sending love your way, friend. :hugs:


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Shanna Thank you i know most folks here go through this and its why this is such a great place. He does still have some joy.
> Wolfy Dog Im not sure if giving him more time is the right thing to do but I still see him enjoying his day.he problem is continuing to calcualate whether there is more pain then happiness.


I am so sorry--in my previous post I was sure you were describing a girl... Probably my short-term memory... Forgive me. And it does sound like your boy does have a good amount of quality to his life. Let that be your guide.

Susan


----------



## McWeagle

I'm so sorry you are going through this again. I agree with everyone - he will tell you. Whatever decision you make, we will be here for you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I just got off the phone w/ our vet .She is suggesting a increase in his meds ,starting w/ Tramadol and then trying some laser txs to help w/ pain. Her GSd Sun is going through them as well. She suggests a muzzle when people are around and said the name but I cant remember it right now.
Susan -Thank you I pray that Lucky nd Thunder get to pass away at home after a big meal and the start of a nap. But I know its unlikely
Katieliz Thank you Im so glad to to hear Sera is still loving her bowl and her chow. Lucky has had several ice cream treats this summer all ready .
Whitney thank you and will see how the new plan works out.
Mcqweaglke Thank you this forum has given me such support. Its all the folks like you who make this a great place.


----------



## kelbonc

My heart goes out to you. Such a bad place to be. When faced with this decision in the past I struggled with knowing when the time was right. There were reasons for and against. It was hard to have confidence in any decision. It was a tug of war between my heart breaking and doing what was needed for my dog. But, when it really was time my decision became very clear. I think that Lucky will let you know when he really has had enough. Wishing you much strength and peace. Hugs to you and Lucky.


----------



## newlie

My heart hurts for you. It's really terribly hard to know what to do in these situations. My husband persuaded me to have my Max put down and he had a lot of good reasoning on his side. Max was a yellow lab, almost 14 years old, was incontinent, falling and having more and more trouble getting up and moving around. But, I had always said that I would know it was time when he stopped eating because he loved to eat so much, and that never happened. He ate his very last meal the same as he always had. So, even though it was probably the right decision, it still haunts me that maybe it was too soon. But, that was the first time I had to make a decision to take a life and maybe I would have been haunted no matter when I made the decision.

I hope for your sake your pup just goes to sleep one night and never wakes up so that the decision is taken out of your hands. But if that doesn't happen, just know that whatever you decide was the best decision you could make with the information at hand.

Keep us posted, we are thinking about you.


----------



## wolfy dog

My father in law has been a vet all of his life and he said to me that most people wait too long. I have always remembered that remark. But he admitted that he did that very same thing with his own dogs. 
You have to make the decision when and where and never look back at it. Just give him a soft place in your heart, which is the easy part in all this.


----------



## wolfstraum

this is the hardest of all decisions to make.......we all struggle and struggle and second guess ourselves many times over....

If the parents of the child are not pushing and understand the situation - then you have to let him "tell" you.....it is such a fine line between not quite ready and just past ready.....most of us have a difficult heart breaking time finding that perfect time....

If my dog is still eating, pretty much in control of it's bodily functions, and happy to see me and be with me, I am waiting for a sign that they are ready.....Only you can read that sign....

Whatever and whenever your decision is made - love him everyday like it is the last and never regret that you may go a bit over - they don't want to leave us, no matter how bad they are....but we take on that pain and sadness to ease theirs...

<<<hugs>>>>

Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thank you everyone, 
Newlie -I pray I will not have to make the decision and that both Luck and Thunder go gently on their own .
Kelbunc I think Luck will show me.
Wolfy dog and Lee Thank you


----------



## zyppi

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> 2. My biggst issue is he's truly mine and he gets so happy when I come home he head butts me and does a slower but same dance he's always done. No irrtitaion w/ me but doesnt tolereate children anymore.
> 
> Maggi


Hardest decision ever, but unless it's mandatory that he be with children, wait until you're sure.

Best to you


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Anne he doesn't have to be w/ kids and I'm going to try an increase in pills.


----------



## shepherdmom

I'm sorry. I was crying as I was reading this thread. It is so hard. I agonized over Buddy and then when I finally made the decision the vet had an emergency and it got pushed back. That was too long. I've found that over the years I have more regrets when I wait too long than I do if I don't wait.


----------



## selzer

Please do not put down your dog because of the way your dog communicated to the child. Sorry, but, the dog is OLD. Everything hurts. And the kid should not have tried to hug him/lean over to pet him -- not blaming the child he knew all along, but you need to limit these types of encounters now that you know that his increased pain is decreasing his ability to accept these types of advances.

The dog is elderly, in pain, and has some serious health issues. Putting the dog down is a decision that you have to consider, of course. Using this incident with the kid to drive the decision is likely to cause all sorts of negative feelings. I think you are adult enough not to blame the child, but is the child mature enough to not blame himself? 

I am NOT suggesting keeping a dog alive because you are worried about how a neighbor kid will feel about it. I am more concerned with how you are feeling about it. When you said "now he no longer tolerates children" I get the impression that this incident is like the spark that gets the fire going. And I really don't think that is a good idea.

For one thing, your dog showed amazing bite inhibition. It is nothing for a GSD tooth to break the skin of human. We are wimpy and they have huge teeth. What he did was say, "Hey, hey now, I am old and you need to be careful with your big clumsy limbs there fella!" in no uncertain terms. It wasn't, "Another brat! let me near it so I can rip its throat out!!!" 

The dog is 13, put him away when there are kids over. Done. Now we don't have to euthanize a guy we loved for the last decade plus, because of this. Now we can think of the bigger picture.

I suggest a 30 day diary. At the end of each day write down whether it was a good day or a bad day for him, any specific concerns, and any positives. At the end of the month, read it, tally the good days, and the bad days, and go from there as to what you want to do. You can put him down, or you can do some things differently, or you can continue your diary for another time period. 

End of life for a GSD is just plain hard. They have so much personality that they **** near kill us when they go, especially if we have to factor in that decision. I'm sorry. There just isn't any way around this part of it.


----------



## Debanneball

Well put Sue, I like the idea of a diary.




selzer said:


> Please do not put down your dog because of the way your dog communicated to the child. Sorry, but, the dog is OLD. Everything hurts. And the kid should not have tried to hug him/lean over to pet him -- not blaming the child he knew all along, but you need to limit these types of encounters now that you know that his increased pain is decreasing his ability to accept these types of advances.
> 
> The dog is elderly, in pain, and has some serious health issues. Putting the dog down is a decision that you have to consider, of course. Using this incident with the kid to drive the decision is likely to cause all sorts of negative feelings. I think you are adult enough not to blame the child, but is the child mature enough to not blame himself?
> 
> I am NOT suggesting keeping a dog alive because you are worried about how a neighbor kid will feel about it. I am more concerned with how you are feeling about it. When you said "now he no longer tolerates children" I get the impression that this incident is like the spark that gets the fire going. And I really don't think that is a good idea.
> 
> For one thing, your dog showed amazing bite inhibition. It is nothing for a GSD tooth to break the skin of human. We are wimpy and they have huge teeth. What he did was say, "Hey, hey now, I am old and you need to be careful with your big clumsy limbs there fella!" in no uncertain terms. It wasn't, "Another brat! let me near it so I can rip its throat out!!!"
> 
> The dog is 13, put him away when there are kids over. Done. Now we don't have to euthanize a guy we loved for the last decade plus, because of this. Now we can think of the bigger picture.
> 
> I suggest a 30 day diary. At the end of each day write down whether it was a good day or a bad day for him, any specific concerns, and any positives. At the end of the month, read it, tally the good days, and the bad days, and go from there as to what you want to do. You can put him down, or you can do some things differently, or you can continue your diary for another time period.
> 
> End of life for a GSD is just plain hard. They have so much personality that they **** near kill us when they go, especially if we have to factor in that decision. I'm sorry. There just isn't any way around this part of it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so sorry your going thru this. Unfortunately most of us have and it's the worst part of owning/loving our animals.

I was going to suggest what your vet did, laser therapy. it definitely could help.

So tough to know "when" having been thru this a number of times, while I've always questioned my decision, I just " know "..The biggest flag for me is when they stop eating, all my dogs are food hogs, if they stop eating, somethings not right. I also consider their quality of life. Even tho most of mine at that senior age, had walking difficulties, if they were still showing me they were content / happy , then for me, they weren't ready to let go.. Like others have said, you will just "know"..it's hard to explain..Wishing you good days


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sue Thank you and I agree that the bite cant be a catalyst. We are going to get ban open muzzle for him b/c its hard w/ his not being able to do steps anymore to isolate him. I think your idea of the journal is good one. After talking to our vet who said that her shepherd and a lot of GSds at the practice all had rough weekends,begining of summer ,lots of walking and playing combined w/lots of company a lot of shepherds over did it.So our plan is limit a lot of crowds,increase his meds and do laser treatment which isn't as expensive as some of his meds.Again thanks everybody.
as for the child he's 13 and a farm kid and he and I talked about the fact that Lucky is in a lot of pain and is very different then two years ago.

Jakoda The laser treatment I'm hoping will manage his pain and we will manage this, kind of like hospice.


----------



## GatorBytes

First of all, I would like to say how deeply sorry I am for your sadness and Lucky's aches and pains.

I don't see mention of joint supplements and/or fish oil in the treatment plan.

Also, if you are using joint supplement, switch to NEM (natural eggshell membrane). Adding curcumin (anti-inflammatory constituent in turmeric) for inflammation. Devils claw, boswellia (works well with turmeric)

Make super concentrated bone stock

Adequan injections...ask your vet. You may be able to reduce the pain meds with this. PM Magwort. She did. I'll pull her thread about deramaxx no longer.


----------



## GatorBytes

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-available-alternatives-work-your-senior.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/senior-dog/311946-natural-eggshell-membrane-nem-arthritis.html


----------



## arycrest

GatorBytes said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-available-alternatives-work-your-senior.html
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/senior-dog/311946-natural-eggshell-membrane-nem-arthritis.html


I believe Deramaxx is back on the market again ... one of my FB friends just started giving it to her dog.


----------



## GatorBytes

arycrest said:


> I believe Deramaxx is back on the market again ... one of my FB friends just started giving it to her dog.


 
In Magwarts thread, she was able to axe the toxic drug in favour of supplements and adaquan, with greater mobility, no side effects. Unless being able to go jogging again was considered a side effect....lol 

Her dog improved to better degree w/o the use of deramaxx


----------



## Loneforce

Wow I almost missed this post. "not that it really matters" I am sorry you are going through this with Lucky. I am sure what ever you decide, Lucky Knows he was well loved and had a great life with your family.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Loneforce said:


> Wow I almost missed this post. "not that it really matters" I am sorry you are going through this with Lucky. I am sure what ever you decide, Lucky Knows he was well loved and had a great life with your family.


Loneforce thank you. We have some options to help.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

GatorBytes said:


> In Magwarts thread, she was able to axe the toxic drug in favour of supplements and adaquan, with greater mobility, no side effects. Unless being able to go jogging again was considered a side effect....lol
> 
> Her dog improved to better degree w/o the use of deramaxx


Gator Bytes Thank you for putting this all together. I have to restart the fish oil andf I will check out the egg shell membrane. I used cumin and alot of other suppliments w/ Daisy so Im try ing to make list right now for Lucky. He is scheduled to start laser next week and Ill check in w/ our vet re adequean.


----------



## GatorBytes

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Gator Bytes Thank you for putting this all together. I have to restart the fish oil andf I will check out the egg shell membrane. I used* cumin* and alot of other suppliments w/ Daisy so Im try ing to make list right now for Lucky. He is scheduled to start laser next week and Ill check in w/ our vet re adequean.


 Not cumin, curcumin. 95% standardized extract for inflammation (not sure if cumin was typo)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

this has been a a bad weekend for Lucky. Starting on friday he couldnt walk and was refusing food and water. Took him to the vet and they hydrated hi on saturday. All his kidney,liver and other panels came back normal. He started drinking again on saturday after we left the vets. He cant stand up with out help so we have been using his orange belt and collar to support him.He ate yesterday rice and boiled chicken with some Pepcid.He kept everything down.Our regular vet will see him tomorrow at 2:00PM.I think we are at the end.Lucky is still Lucky ,barking at the cat so he is still Lucky.


----------



## Nikitta

God ,I'm SO sorry. It is heartbreaking to have to decide.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm so sorry. I've been in your shoes way too many times over the years. It's just the worst position to be in, even if you know it's the kindest thing to do. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## katieliz

Been thinkin about you and lucky lately. It's so hard to be in this position where you know things can only go south and you're constantly questioning if it's time. I am in exactly the same position, just a tiny bit behind you. Thinking of you and wishing you strength and peace. Big hug for lucky ((( <3 ))), I'm so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks nikkita ,Diane and katieliz. I appreciate the support. A friend stopped in to see me at work and having been through this to offered her suppoort and said You will know when its time. He's eating a little but is just so weak. It seems this slide happened to quickly.


----------



## McWeagle

I'm so sorry. Such a hard decision. Hugs.


----------



## wolfy dog

I got this very same question from the owner of my foster dog from years ago. I told her that doubt means "no". Then a few days later she knew for sure that this was the right time to end her suffering. So yes, you will know when that time is right for him and you. I wish you all the strength in the world. These are the toughest things to deal with in having these beautiful animals in your life. I am sure you gave him your all and he knows it.


----------



## Kahrg4

So sorry to hear about Lucky's recent change. We'll be keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. 

Just a friendly FYI, which you may already know.It's suggested in humans to reposition dependent patients every 2 hours to help avoid pressure ulcers or irritation to skin areas that are constantly in contact with the bed surface. Might just keep a keen eye to make sure he's not getting an sensitive spots.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Kahrg4 said:


> So sorry to hear about Lucky's recent change. We'll be keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Just a friendly FYI, which you may already know.It's suggested in humans to reposition dependent patients every 2 hours to help avoid pressure ulcers or irritation to skin areas that are constantly in contact with the bed surface. Might just keep a keen eye to make sure he's not getting an sensitive spots.


Thanks I need to remember that we moved him every couple of hourssaturday and Sunday and today hubby took him outside in the shade and set him up. He then on his own walked to the end of the yard. I know keeping him in diferent positions is very important.

thanks wolfydog and Mcweagle


----------



## ksotto333

I'm sorry, it's so hard to be strong enough for them, and to know it's the right time. Thoughts and hugs..


----------



## DogWalker

It is such a difficult situation. Reading through your posts I know you care very much for Lucky and will do what ever is right for him. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

My heart goes out to you... This is the very worst part of sharing our lives with these wonderful animals... You gave Lucky a wonderful home all these years, and have taken the very best care of him, and trust me, he knows he is loved. More than a wonderful, caring home, you gave him your hearts. 

When you know it is time, please stay with him and hold him. It is a hard, hard thing to do and I've known people who can't do it, but give him that security and love in the end. May the last thing he hears be how much you love him and what a good, good boy he is.

:hugs: Been there many, many times. :teary:

Susan


----------



## newlie

I am so sorry, it is heartbreaking for you to know that Lucky's time is short now. Make the time as special as you can so that you and he can both carry away some last memories. Then, if you are able, have a vet come to your home and let him go to sleep in your arms where he always felt safe and loved. It's the last thing you can do for Lucky and as painful as it is, I have found it to be a beautiful thing and a precious remembrance.

One little thing I will mention for what it's worth. With both Max and Newlie, there was a time where each had been sick, Max much more seriously than Newlie. Neither one of them wanted to eat at first, I would set their bowl down and they would just turn up their noses. But when I took a small pile of kibble into my hands, they ate it out of my hands. I don't know if this would work for Lucky, but maybe it is worth a try.

I will be praying for you both.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

newlie said:


> I am so sorry, it is heartbreaking for you to know that Lucky's time is short now. Make the time as special as you can so that you and he can both carry away some last memories. Then, if you are able, have a vet come to your home and let him go to sleep in your arms where he always felt safe and loved. It's the last thing you can do for Lucky and as painful as it is, I have found it to be a beautiful thing and a precious remembrance.
> 
> One little thing I will mention for what it's worth. With both Max and Newlie, there was a time where each had been sick, Max much more seriously than Newlie. Neither one of them wanted to eat at first, I would set their bowl down and they would just turn up their noses. But when I took a small pile of kibble into my hands, they ate it out of my hands. I don't know if this would work for Lucky, but maybe it is worth a try.
> 
> I will be praying for you both.


On sunday I hand fed him the last half of his meal. I think he was just too tired to eat. I held Daisy,Dodger and Chevy. when Lucky's time comes my prayer is our vet can come to the house and he leaves us from his bed and his home. 
he got up today and with a little help from me went outside. He walked by himself and then came in and laid on the bed nearest the steps ,Thunder right next to him. We have an appt at 2:00PM this afternoon.w/ our vet. I have no idea what to expect. He ate his dinner last night and then begged some roast turkey. He still does sad puppy eyes better then anyone else.We will see.
Thanks everyone for your support and concern.


----------



## wyoung2153

:hugs: send some love your way, friend.


----------



## wolfy dog

He is loved to the very end. Much strength to you, him and the other dogs.


----------



## Shade

Thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thank you shade ,shanna and Whitney for your support and concern.


----------



## middleofnowhere

He's still happy to see you, he's still joyful. To me that would say "not yet." But I see that was a couple of months ago. Things change. It's always hard. Always. You will know when but it is still hard.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Middleof nowhere he still brightens but not on friday or saturday. Saw vet today.hydrated him again.will start a appetite stimulant . Will continue watchinh him tyo make sure he is hydrated and comfy. We make him a bed out of comforters and blankets every night. He is sleeping. RFefused breakfast this am. Will see tonight. I need one more day with him outside by the pond w/ his favorite snack ,hot dogs and plain jerky.Then I want him to have pasta w/ homemade sauce and cheese w/ chicken or meatballs. I need to get him a sundae from DQ w/ the dog Biscuit on it. I wish we could play fetch just one more time. But I am still blessed to have him waiting for me at home.


----------



## kelbonc

My heart goes out to you. Wishing you strength, courage and peace. You are in the place that all of us dread although it is a place of such love. I wish I could find words that would make it better. Thinking of you, Lucky your family, and the rest of your doggies.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thank you kelbonc.


----------



## newlie

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Middleof nowhere he still brightens but not on friday or saturday. Saw vet today.hydrated him again.will start a appetite stimulant . Will continue watchinh him tyo make sure he is hydrated and comfy. We make him a bed out of comforters and blankets every night. He is sleeping. RFefused breakfast this am. Will see tonight. I need one more day with him outside by the pond w/ his favorite snack ,hot dogs and plain jerky.Then I want him to have pasta w/ homemade sauce and cheese w/ chicken or meatballs. I need to get him a sundae from DQ w/ the dog Biscuit on it. I wish we could play fetch just one more time. But I am still blessed to have him waiting for me at home.


 My eyes well up every time I read one of your posts because I can feel how sad you are. I wish I could do something for you...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

newlie said:


> My eyes well up every time I read one of your posts because I can feel how sad you are. I wish I could do something for you...


Thank you Newlie. I have been incredibly blessed with my dogs and Ive been able to have them for so long. the problem is I will no matter how long I have them need one more day.


----------



## wyoung2153

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Middleof nowhere he still brightens but not on friday or saturday. Saw vet today.hydrated him again.will start a appetite stimulant . Will continue watchinh him tyo make sure he is hydrated and comfy. We make him a bed out of comforters and blankets every night. He is sleeping. RFefused breakfast this am. Will see tonight. I need one more day with him outside by the pond w/ his favorite snack ,hot dogs and plain jerky.Then I want him to have pasta w/ homemade sauce and cheese w/ chicken or meatballs. I need to get him a sundae from DQ w/ the dog Biscuit on it. I wish we could play fetch just one more time. But I am still blessed to have him waiting for me at home.


Got all choked up reading this usually do when I read your posts in this thread.. I know we will always want one more day, but it never gets easier. 

This sounds like a good day for him, if I do say so. I hope you are able to cross those off the list one last time :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Whitney. I am trying. My plan sense he started the appetite stimilant is too cook some pasta and make chicken parm probably this weekend. He and I sat on the floor together w/ Thunder and watched TV while hubby massaged his legs and did doggy bicycle exercises w/ Luck's legs. to help decrease the stiffening when he gets up. He is eating he got cubed steaks last night.I think Im going to use our tractor and wagon to take him to the other side of our property and have apicnic Lucky style.which menas ceesy poofs and either hotdogs or plain beef jerky probaly jerky.I still need to get him a sunda but only after i know the nausea is definitely done.He weighs 72 lbs and our vet is concerned so he is getting alot of home cooked stuff.


----------



## Lilie

I hope today is a good day for him and all the family. Hugs to all.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Lilie. I think that he's having pork steak for dinner w/ rice and yogurt.Unless I get home early and can get the chicken parm and pasta going. He doesnt seem as weak now that he is eating . His movement is still difficult and Ive determined his five things he loves. Our vet said if he loses three of the five then its time. He loves being w/ me and family and he still wants that . He loves the outside and checking our perimeter and fetch He lost those two. He loves his food and he still watches the house and yard. He still barks at the cats. Weve lost his ability to play fetch and his walks w/ me so I know we are close.This is different then Daisy who w/ the sarcoma on her heart we had to let her go as her body physically was giving out. Lucky's tests are all normal is orthopedic issues and arthritis are taking away the things he loves but he gracefully tries to do what he can.I need a weekend w/ him where Im not injured and can concentrate on him.Last week on wed night Ihad an insulin reaction and fell out of bed takingout the nightstand w/ my face and spent some time in ER till they determined no concussionor broken nose but I look like I did a few rounds w/ a UFC cage match. I was not much help w/ my husband for Lucky as bending over increased the swelling and my headache. I just need to concentrate on him.


----------



## Lilie

Oh no!!!! You be careful and take care of yourself!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lilie said:


> Oh no!!!! You be careful and take care of yourself!


Thanks Lilie but I'm fine just some bruises. Lucky is also getting better. He was outside while I was cleaning and he got up by himself and came in. He has managed the steps down to our sunroom all by himself twice. we will just keep going. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Dunkirk

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I had to put my sweet bearded collie down last year. The vet made a house call, her kindness in doing this was overwhelming. For me, the right decision was to put her down a little bit sooner than a bit too late, as I didn't want her suffering in her last few days. One of the most courageous and self sacrificing decisions we dog owners can make.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Dunkirk. So sorry about your bearded collie. I think that's why I love this place we all understand just how much our beloved four legged family members mean and how hard it is to lose them. I agree its the hardest decision we make.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I'm happy to say that Lucky is moving around again and drinking and eating . He has decided he only eats chicken and rice and has said no to kibble. Will pick up more boneless/skinless breasts and other stuff I can boil. He is a lot better then last week and if it weren't so hot we would do a picnic but even Lucky wanted back in quickly.


----------



## Sunflowers

So glad to hear that. 

Food they can actually assimilate can make all the difference.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Good news about Lucky--very happy to hear it!

Susan


----------



## Jake and Elwood

Lucky knows how much you and your husband love him. My heart hurts for you. I know what it feels like as I still get tears when I think about the day I had to say goodbye to my precious 12-yr -old Apache. These memories don't fade but the pain lessens. You have shown incredible strength, compassion, patience, and love for Lucky and he still has good days because of your love and nurturing. That's a beautiful thing. 

In my job, I Sometimes need to help parents of a sick child come to grips with the need to let them go...when further care iis futile and we are only inflicting pain. These parents are tortured by the possibility that their child's life will end because they make the decision..... they don't want to carry the burden of that most difficult decision....and it's a process..... Most of them eventually get to a point where they know the best thing for their child is to accept the pain.....and let their precious child go. 

You will know when it's time and I'm glad you are giving Lucky wonderful days right now. Hugs


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Jake my husband helps Lucky and so do i but we found thats it better to let him try to get up on his own then just automatically help. Once the humidity goes down he will spend his days outside under our pine trees. We are having fajitas tonight and will grill some without spices for he and Thunder. I cannot imagine how horrible that decision would be for parents of a child. Bless you for being there to help and aid them . 

Susan and Sunflowers- Thanks, yeah its so good to see him eat and Im just rying to sell the husband on we dont need kibble anymore. He cannot see that. We will see.


----------



## selzer

As Babs is just a few weeks away from ten years, I am noticing changes. Her litter-sister has more energy, but always has. Babs has always been more of a couch potato. She is also the one that comes with me to see the girls the most often. Noticing that she is sleeping a LOT and not finishing all her kibble and not as quick to get up and accompany me, I keep reminding myself, that she is like an 80 year old person. 

And, I mention it when I talk to the girls: "She's an old lady..." Yesterday, I said "she seems to be losing a step." I want them to get used to the idea that she will not be with us forever.

Analisa came over and said, "I don't want her to die." And I said, "I don't either." But then she said with no prompting, "But, I don't want her to suffer either. I think it would be better to die than to suffer and then die." She's eight, almost nine. I thought that was a really good thought process. She LOVES animals, and Babsy in particular. She then told me that she doesn't think Babsy is suffering though.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

selzer said:


> As Babs is just a few weeks away from ten years, I am noticing changes. Her litter-sister has more energy, but always has. Babs has always been more of a couch potato. She is also the one that comes with me to see the girls the most often. Noticing that she is sleeping a LOT and not finishing all her kibble and not as quick to get up and accompany me, I keep reminding myself, that she is like an 80 year old person.
> 
> And, I mention it when I talk to the girls: "She's an old lady..." Yesterday, I said "she seems to be losing a step." I want them to get used to the idea that she will not be with us forever.
> 
> Analisa came over and said, "I don't want her to die." And I said, "I don't either." But then she said with no prompting, "But, I don't want her to suffer either. I think it would be better to die than to suffer and then die." She's eight, almost nine. I thought that was a really good thought process. She LOVES animals, and Babsy in particular. She then told me that she doesn't think Babsy is suffering though.


Sue thats what Im thinking about w/ Lucky.He eats hardy and he still barks at cars and the cats . Everyone knows to be very gentle. I know we dont have long. Sounds like Babs is aging gracefully but its so hard to see.


----------



## selzer

When Arwen, Babs' mother went, I really did not have much warning at all. She stopped taking care of her coat, and I took her to the vet. They checked and found her thyroid function was down a little and we started her on synthroid. When I switched the food, I was wondering if the difference in food would compensate for the thyroid function, as it was just one number on the bloodwork, a hair low. 

But it did not matter, there was not enough time to recheck and maybe stop the pills. One morning she was happy and running out there like a puppy, when I came home she was dead. She was on her cot, and looked very, very peaceful. The vet and I believe it was hemangiosarcoma, where she just bled out, got very tired, laid on her cot and went to sleep. She was almost nine. The only other symptom was that she left a little bit of food in her dish that morning. 

Babs sometimes leaves some kibbles in her dish. Babs is Arwen's daughter. Babs is going to be 10. And it scares me at times. I hope in my heart of hearts that she lies down to sleep at night, in my bed or next to it, and simply doesn't wake up. No struggles about when it is time, no witnessing of pain and confusion as the dog ages not so gracefully. 

I have put dogs down that were suffering. And I will do that for her. I would hope it would not be necessary, and she could die peacefully. But unfortunately the reality is that not all of our beloved pets are given that end. And we face the questions and doubts. I don't want to worry that I did this too soon. But I also don't want to look back and know that I really waited too long. 

Babs does not look like dying yet. Nor does Jenna. Jenna constantly plays with her ball and her pups. She is always happy to see me and licks my whole face at every opportunity. Babsy loves to go with me, everywhere. She loves to eat, everything (but dog food). I can get years out of them yet. It is just that their mother died a year younger than they are right now that I worry and watch, and evaluate, and try to prepare the youngsters, because they are especially attached to Babsy. 

This is just the toughest part of having dogs, the end. No matter when it happens or how. If the dog is old, than we know the dog like the back of our hand, we know what the dog is going to do before they do it, we know their likes, dislikes, and when they have some imperceptible symptom, we know it. If the dog is young, it is shocking and painful, and we enjoyed their personality, their playfulness, the excitement they brought into the room with them, even the unpredictability. It just doesn't matter how or when they go, it is just so hard. I understand why people say they never want another dog. Losing them tears us up. And it takes time to be able to view their lives, all the joy and happiness that we experienced because they lived with us, we had them, without the end overshadowing all of that.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

selzer said:


> .......But it did not matter, there was not enough time to recheck and maybe stop the pills. One morning she was happy and running out there like a puppy, when I came home she was dead. She was on her cot, and looked very, very peaceful. The vet and I believe it was hemangiosarcoma, where she just bled out, got very tired, laid on her cot and went to sleep. She was almost nine. The only other symptom was that she left a little bit of food in her dish that morning.......


Sue, a year and a half ago, 3 weeks after we lost our old man, Rosco, to bloat, Caesar, who was 6 yrs, wasn't feeling well one Sunday morning, although he ate well, and an hour later I was on the way to the vet ER with him. He died on their floor, his head in my arms, while the vet was preparing to draw his own blood out of his abdomen and infuse it. She didn't have a chance, he bled to death in my arms.

It was hermangio, and I am sure I know when and why he began to hemorrhage. He was a tall, leggy boy, I used to call him my Thoroughbred, built like a racehorse, way bigger than most WL dogs, but just as athletic. The evening before, he spotted a squirrel in a birch tree and leaped straight up after it. I was close to him, and gauging from my height, I know his head was at least 8-9 feet in the air. Of course, what goes up must come down, and he came down hard, not falling, just hard from that height. I am convinced that's when the tumor ruptured. I keep telling myself that if only I had taken him on a leash that day... if only, if only. But there definitely was a splenic tumor there, so it was inevitable anyway... I miss him so, what can I say. I miss decades of dogs... Like you, I am beginning to understand people like my Dad, who told me when he was done, he wasn't getting another dog.

Susan


----------



## selzer

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Sue, a year and a half ago, 3 weeks after we lost our old man, Rosco, to bloat, Caesar, who was 6 yrs, wasn't feeling well one Sunday morning, although he ate well, and an hour later I was on the way to the vet ER with him. He died on their floor, his head in my arms, while the vet was preparing to draw his own blood out of his abdomen and infuse it. She didn't have a chance, he bled to death in my arms.
> 
> It was hermangio, and I am sure I know when and why he began to hemorrhage. He was a tall, leggy boy, I used to call him my Thoroughbred, built like a racehorse, way bigger than most WL dogs, but just as athletic. The evening before, he spotted a squirrel in a birch tree and leaped straight up after it. I was close to him, and gauging from my height, I know his head was at least 8-9 feet in the air. Of course, what goes up must come down, and he came down hard, not falling, just hard from that height. I am convinced that's when the tumor ruptured. I keep telling myself that if only I had taken him on a leash that day... if only, if only. But there definitely was a splenic tumor there, so it was inevitable anyway... I miss him so, what can I say. I miss decades of dogs... Like you, I am beginning to understand people like my Dad, who told me when he was done, he wasn't getting another dog.
> 
> Susan


I'm sorry. It is so hard to lose them. I don't know the when of Arwen's bleeding -- no bump or bang or leap that I knew of. She ws running around happy that morning like the puppy. She looked in good health for an older gal. I did not allow a necropsy, but I had the vet look her over, and do what she could to determine the cause of death if it wasn't too invasive. Sorry, I just couldn't handle the idea of them doing that. She told me there was blood somewhere, and concluded it was most likely hemangio. I did not ask questions, eventhough I really did not understand why she said what she did. Arwen was very special to me, losing her about killed me.


----------



## middleofnowhere

If they have hemangio, they will, over time, develop a tumor that will rupture. It doesn't need a bump to do it and if the bump started it, never mind. It's part of the disease process - at this stage of vet medicine, inevitable.


----------



## llombardo

This is such a depressing thread. I've noticed my oldest(almost 11) is sleeping more. She goes outside and wants to go right back in to sleep. She moves from spot to spot to sleep. It makes me so sad. I took her for a walk this morning and she perked up, so now she will get a couple walks a day, whatever she can handle. Yesterday she had some steak, kale and watermelon. For 10 yrs she has been by my side, she has always been a step ahead(super smart). I have so many memories with her. She has taught and guided all the younger ones. I do not want to make that choice for her, but I will if I have too. It's going to be so very hard, I got teary eyed just typing this


----------



## Kayathefrustrated

Hemangio must be more common than I thought.

You all are so on point on so many things, it is the guilt of having to make the final call that makes it so hard. The worst thing is losing them and I've told myself over and over that I am done, but every time something happens, I find a stray or one gets literally dumped on me, and I realize I have a home, I can feed them and put a roof over their heads so why not do it. I can't be so selfish that I deny an animal a home and a life just because_ I _don't want to be hurt. 

I personally can not think of any time that I lost an animal peacefully. I've lost them to seizures or they simply got to the point that their bodies were failing and they no longer were themselves and we had to euthanize. 
Looking back there are a few times I wish I had not waited so long. It's easier said than done though. 

It sounds like your pup has more time, and I really believe you will know when that time ends. Having seniors is a beautiful thing but it's so hard, every day is touch and go. Right now, with my girl, knowing she could bleed at any time even though she is so vibrant and youthful acting... we take it one day at a time. Savor each moment, each silent and knowing eye contact, every little communication. Know that your companion loves you and knows that you love him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Selzer I understand the first time Lucky dropped the ball and went to the house instead of wanting one more toss. It has been a slow slide . Daisy about 7 months before her passing jumped into the air and grabbed the ball throwing thing out of my hand. Then the next time she didnt jump that high but bumped Lucky in the air and he somersaulted. I think it was her last bad dog time out.If I knew then what I know now I would have hugged her and taken them to Mcdonalds for Chicken tenders. The point of that was it is so hard to know. There was a thread on here when I first joined and it was about a GSD named Kaos and his family's struggle to alleviate his pain while still allowing him the ability to be himself.I have used that as a guide . That and the five things Lucky loves and when he gets to only two remain then its time. He eats ,he barks at the cats and neighbors dog and people who are in the driveway. He isnt interested in fetch anymore and doesnt carry his toys around like he did but he gives Lucky hugs and he is walking beter. Walks in the woods are outy but he loves to sit by our pond w/ me. I know time is shortbut Im blessed Ive had him this long.
llombardoI know this is a depressing thread and I thank you all for your support and sharing your experinces.the thing is I needed to talk about this and hope it can help others like Kaos's story did for me.I can understand how hard it is to see these best friends age .It hurts bad.

BTW Lucky ate two helping of kibble last night. proving my hubby right.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I haven't updated this thread in a while however the past month has shown me that Lucky has lost the ability to move about by himself. The time has come I'm afraid. Called vet and we played phone tag but I think we have to let him go. He falls all the time and he cannot get himself up by himself. he fell in our sun room or rolled off his bed and wedged himself somehow. he started to cry and that woke me up and I sprnt the night down stairs with him. Some nights he is ok w/ husband carrying him up stairs but other nights he wants no part of being carried. He has little bladder control and is losing bowels control. The gabapentin.Prevocxx and Tramadol don't seem to make difference. He hates taking the pills and they often end up on the floor next to his bowl. He still enjoys eating but he does not seem to rest well and he seems scared and confused often. He made such a come back this past summer that I thought we might make it to the summer but that does not seem fair. I've cried several times today but I realize Lucky pays for my indecision. He has always been mine. Never really wanted to go for a walk w/ anyone else. Preferred being next to me.. Thank you Lucky for being my steadfast companion an I need to let you go to where your feel no pain, weakness or fear.


----------



## dogma13

I'm so sorry.Hugs for you both.


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry.


----------



## kelbonc

I'm so sorry.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I am so sorry. Had you tried the adequan shots? They did help a lot with Clipper. This is so very hard and my thoughts are with you and Lucky. Take care.


----------



## GatorBytes

Lucky, bless his soul, has seen the others through
He has held his best to be strong for you...
His body is weak, but his love goes on,
He now passes the torch to Charlie... 
As he is confident, that now he may move on

With love
:teary:


----------



## NickZ

:'( 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorihd

I'm so very sorry maggi, hugs


----------



## wolfy dog

I am so very sorry. You are not lone in this. Love him until he crosses the bridge and then he will always be in your heart. It is always so hard to read these messages.


----------



## Springbrz

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry to hear this  I know how much Lucky meant to you. Rest in Peace old boy....


----------



## newlie

I am so very sorry. Lucky has been your good and faithful friend and he will wait for you at the bridge till you come. Run free, sweet boy, and rest in peace.


----------



## Jelpy

I'm sorry I didn't respond before but I didn't notice the thread. I'm sorry about the loss of your baby. It's never easy to let them go, but there comes that sad time when it is the last thing you can do for them. 

I will light a candle for you. 

Jelpy


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thank you everyone for your support. Still don't have n appt time but we have to do it for Lucky's sake. Last night he was upstairs w/ me for the night and he could not move himself when he wanted to and began to cry. This is happening so much more often in this past week. We have to let him him go. Just made the apt its tomorrow 5:00pm.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

GatorBytes said:


> Lucky, bless his soul, has seen the others through
> He has held his best to be strong for you...
> His body is weak, but his love goes on,
> He now passes the torch to Charlie...
> As he is confident, that now he may move on
> 
> With love
> :teary:


Thank you. This is truly what lucky does and is.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Jelpy said:


> I'm sorry I didn't respond before but I didn't notice the thread. I'm sorry about the loss of your baby. It's never easy to let them go, but there comes that sad time when it is the last thing you can do for them.
> 
> I will light a candle for you.
> 
> Jelpy


Thank You I appreciate that.


----------



## shepherdmom

So sorry.


----------



## MacD

I can't say more than what already has been said but your precious companion is and always will be loved by you. 
I will be thinking of you today and sending you the strength to get through this .. one day at a time. I am so sorry you have to go thought this. Maggie


----------



## Springbrz

I wish you and Lucky a quiet final day full of love and snuggles enjoying all his favorite treats. My heart goes out to you. Hugs


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Macd. Spgbrz and Shepherd's Mom Thank you. He is having spaghetti and ice-cream today and ham tomorrow he will have ham. He is resting comfortably right now.


----------



## GSD2

I'm so sorry....


----------



## Jenny720

I'm so sorry. You will know when it's time they will always let you know - hard to explain. Some vets come to the house if needed.


----------



## Heartandsoul

I am so sorry. You have been as true and loyal to Lucky as he has been to you and that is all ]they ask of us. I truly hope tomorrow Lucky's pain eases enough to fully enjoy the day. I say this because when it was time with our girl, a mix, we had some time before the appointment. I think she knew and made the most of her time. Hotdogs were her last meal and she had been off food for 2days. 

Her joy in that meal and a few other things helped with helping her pass.

May you feel Lucky's strength in his love for you always.


----------



## GatorBytes

Thinking of you and lucky at this difficult time:hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lucky crossed the bridge this evening. He fought to stay w/ us and was told by us that it was ok to go. He had Arby's chicken tenders today ; last night he had beef and pasta and earlier he had his doggie sundae. Goodbye my sweet sweet boy. Thank you for your protection ,your company and most of all your love. Tell Daisy I love her and tell Thundy and Chevy the same.


----------



## GatorBytes

I am reading this and my hand is clenched so tight as I think about what I want to say...
I want you to picture my hand in yours, gripping you so tight as my tears flow with yours... 

RIP Beautiful Doggie Lucky


----------



## wolfstraum

I am so sorry about Lucky.....he had a wonderful home and was loved


<<<hugs>>>>

Lee


----------



## newlie

I truly believe we will see all those we love again one day. Until then, cherish all the precious memories in your heart.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Gator Bytes Thank you so much . I hope our boys meet and tell each other stories. 
Newlie I believe that same thing that I will see those I've lost again.
To everyone thank you for your care and concern and I know you guys will understand.
Lucky and I were together all weekend and till the end. He ate and snuggled as best as he could with his mobility . Our friend and vet came and he started to snarl and growl and snapped at me and my DH. He was given a sedative and we said goodbye and told him to go to where he would be young and strong again. My heart is hurting beyond belief I miss him so much and tomorrow scares me. My husband took us for a drive in the country w/ Charlie after Lucky left us this evening. Coming home is so hard.


----------



## kelbonc

I am so very sorry. My heart goes out to you and your DH. Run free Lucky, Run free beautiful boy.


----------



## Jenny720

I'm glad you had the weekend with Lucky as painful as you knew what was to come, it is a gift in this world to say goodbye. It was a good idea you guys went out it is good to clear the mind. Lucky will visit you in your dreams and watch over you from above. Rest in Peace Lucky.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Jenny Thank you. It was better I spent Saturday to Monday by his side. Imiss him in ways I never thought of. 
Kelbonc Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## ksotto333

Thoughts and hugs to you..


----------



## GSD2

Thinking of you today. Run free Lucky.


*“It came to me that every time I lose a dog, they take a piece of my heart with them. Yet, every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.” …Unknown*


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

So sorry for your loss. Run free Lucky, you are well again.


----------



## sweetaspie

I am so sorry for your loss, Maggi.
You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thank you for your support I know that everyone here has felt this loss. Sometimes especially in the past year I've wanted to avoid these threads b/c they hurt. Thank you for being here . It helps. Lucky's urn came back last night and his paw print. I have a lock of his fur and want to get a necklace with a locket. .In the past 13 months Loving Pet ,the local cremation service has been to us three times. I pray to God I don't see them again. I will take a picture .


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry for your loss  He had a wonderful full life with you


----------



## GatorBytes

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Thank you for your support I know that everyone here has felt this loss. Sometimes especially in the past year I've wanted to avoid these threads b/c they hurt. Thank you for being here . It helps. Lucky's urn came back last night and his paw print. *I have a lock of his fur and want to get a necklace with a locket*. .In the past 13 months Loving Pet ,the local cremation service has been to us three times. I pray to God I don't see them again. I will take a picture .


 I was combing through grief counselling sites trying to find a support group in my area. I happened across a cremation pet loss/memorial company and was going through their product list. This was not the same company my Vet uses.

Under the "pet memorial keepsakes" product lists I found this Resin heart charm that embeds the fur in it...
Something to consider...If you have a lock of Daisy fur you could include with Lucky's...

Wish the service my vet used had this to offer. Although my charm (in production) will be unique to G's paw print, I Think I would have got this too...

Resin hearts 
Pet Memorial Keepsakes


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Gator Bytes for the link.


----------

